# Came home today from vacay in NC to find this!



## ismart (Sep 19, 2012)

66 Orchid nymphs in total.


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 19, 2012)

Sweet, Sweet, Sweet, SWEET!!! Congratz!


----------



## twolfe (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations! What a nice welcome home. Hope you had a nice vacation.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 19, 2012)

:clap: nice job  that must've been joyous to come home to that...


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2012)

pm sent!!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 19, 2012)

wooohooooo!!!!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome, and would you be selling some of them on the forums???


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 19, 2012)

Are they for sale?


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2012)

u shoulda picked up my californica ooth from rick then sent it to me so he didnt have to :tt2: jk dont worry bout it just pullin your legs

but if u r sellin the hymenopus i want about 10 nymphies


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 19, 2012)

PM SENT!!!!! :clap: 

How much will they be? You've got soooo many of them after all!  :whistling:


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2012)

back off bucko i pmd first :tt2: 

i only want up to 10 depending on price, i'm low on funds right now considering my mom took my $60 for ink &lt;_&lt;


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 19, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> PM SENT!!!!! :clap:
> 
> How much will they be? You've got soooo many of them after all!  :whistling:


I agree, i wouldn't mind 1 :whistling:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 19, 2012)

agent A said:


> back off bucko i pmd first :tt2:
> 
> i only want up to 10 depending on price, i'm low on funds right now considering my mom took my $60 for ink &lt;_&lt;


too late!!! i already got a reply. MUAAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :devil: 

No sure if i'm getting them though. It depends


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 19, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> too late!!! i already got a reply. MUAAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :devil:
> 
> But honestly i don't really know what I can afford since i nearly never get my allowance &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Also no one hires kids my age :lol:


You guys are making me feel so old.


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> too late!!! i already got a reply. MUAAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :devil:
> 
> But honestly i don't really know what I can afford since i nearly never get my allowance &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Also no one hires kids my age :lol:


i got 2 replies

and my mom blew my allowance on printer ink

but i have an old camera i wanna sell...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 19, 2012)

Maybe now orchids will become popular in the US again!


----------



## alan2296 (Sep 19, 2012)

i got a reply too :devil: and i might just be able to afford it so muahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahaha that i, if and when he starts selling them


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 19, 2012)

I dont get an allowance


----------



## Danny. (Sep 19, 2012)

Mime454 said:


> You guys are making me feel so old.


Lmao same here... Anyway what a cool surprise!


----------



## Orin (Sep 19, 2012)

ismart said:


> 66 Orchid nymphs in total.


That's great. I'm a little jealous.


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> I dont get an allowance


my mom chopped my allowance in half for no appearant reason &lt;_&lt;


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 19, 2012)

agent A said:


> my mom chopped my allowance in half for no appearant reason


lol

Hey Paul, how's the survival rate for you so far?

That would be cool if you ended up with 66 L2s!


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> At least you get one, my dad always says " you don't get paid for what is expected" &lt;_&lt;


then do the unexpected :cowboy:


----------



## ismart (Sep 20, 2012)

alan2296 said:


> Awesome, and would you be selling some of them on the forums???


Yup! I just got to see what i end up with first?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 20, 2012)

Any more ooths hatch?


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 20, 2012)

Congrats Paul, a very nice successfull hatching of obviously a very sought after mantid. If you'd like to trade a few nymphs out to swap lines let me know.

Michael


----------



## sinensispsyched (Sep 20, 2012)

PM sent!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 20, 2012)

Way to go Paul, you must have been happily shocked when you got back from NC.

Is there any post were the kids here don't think its Facebook or twitter?!?! Give me a break already, do they know what PM's are for?

Do I have to sick Henry on them??? :lol:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 20, 2012)

Was this a several ooths hatching or are all 66 from one ooth?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 20, 2012)

Gotta love em Paul, wheres my babies? :wub:


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Sep 20, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## ismart (Sep 20, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Was this a several ooths hatching or are all 66 from one ooth?


All 66 nymphs are from one ooth. I did lose three. Down to 63. If i could get at least 60 to L2? I will be very happy!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 20, 2012)

ismart said:


> All 66 nymphs are from one ooth. I did lose three. Down to 63. If i could get at least 60 to L2? I will be very happy!


How many can you expect from your other ooths??


----------



## ismart (Sep 20, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> How many can you expect from your other ooths??


Not sure? 3 females were mated. One is definitely infertile. The second is clearly fertile. She did lay one other ooth before she died. The third i do not know yet? I also have three other females that need to be bred. Finding males now is close to impossible.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 20, 2012)

ismart said:


> Not sure? 3 females were mated. One is definitely infertile. The second is clearly fertile. She did lay one other ooth before she died. The third i do not know yet? I also have three other females that need to be bred. Finding males now is close to impossible.


Thats a lot of baby orchids!

And yeah, people with the males are keeping them for themselves :lol:


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

A couple of pics of my L1 nymphs.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

Sweet!!! How do you get ff's though that tiny little hole? or is that not a feeding hole.


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

For fruit flies i take the lid off, and just dump a bunch in.  For house flies and blue bottles i use the hole. I cover it with a quarter. Quick and simple.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm to nervous about crushing nymphs when I put the lid back on, theres always a couple that run up on the lip, and squish. inch: 

So I make a larger hole and fill it with a foam stopper then use a funnel and tap in ff's, you must be quicker and more observant than me.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 22, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I'm to nervous about crushing nymphs when I put the lid back on, theres always a couple that run up on the lip, and squish. inch:


I feel so bad when I crush a nymph  I feel like a monster   .... nice babies btw!


----------



## Mime454 (Sep 22, 2012)

L1 orchids are beautiful.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 22, 2012)

Pretty babies!


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I'm to nervous about crushing nymphs when I put the lid back on, theres always a couple that run up on the lip, and squish. inch:
> 
> So I make a larger hole and fill it with a foam stopper then use a funnel and tap in ff's, you must be quicker and more observant than me.


Surprisingly i have never had that happen. Oh no! Now you jinxed me! :lol:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 22, 2012)

No one can jinx the P.Y.O.K. (pink and yellow Orchid king) least of all me?  Good luck with the other ooths brotha!


----------



## Rick (Sep 22, 2012)

Good job Paul. I wish these were as common as they once were.


----------



## ismart (Sep 22, 2012)

Rick said:


> Good job Paul. I wish these were as common as they once were.


Thanks! I'm going to try my best to keep them going. I have decided to focus all ability on a handful of species.


----------



## ismart (Sep 23, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> No one can jinx the P.Y.O.K. (pink and yellow Orchid king) least of all me?  Good luck with the other ooths brotha!


Thanks bro! I will try my best.


----------



## ismart (Sep 23, 2012)

Lost one yesterday. Down to 62. No deaths today.


----------



## ismart (Sep 30, 2012)

Update! All 62 nymphs are alive and well. Most have now molted to L2. I just had another ooth hatch 66 more nymphs.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 30, 2012)

:clap: nice job P.Y.O.K!!! you are doin work with this specie!!!  :smarty: 

just wondering, why do use a stick for your hatching containers as opposed to raffia or straw or something, personal preference?

All the best,

Andrew


----------



## agent A (Sep 30, 2012)

prolific little mofos!! lol wow u do well with these guys!! :clap: 

u deserve a metal!

here ya go:






oh and sorry if i'm piggybacking off precarious' sense of humor lol :blush:


----------



## ismart (Sep 30, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> :clap: nice job P.Y.O.K!!! you are doin work with this specie!!!  :smarty:
> 
> just wondering, why do use a stick for your hatching containers as opposed to raffia or straw or something, personal preference?
> 
> ...


The reason for the stick over lets say raffia, or straw is that the paper towel on the bottom is completely soaked. The raffia, and straw would soak up some of the excess moisture, making it soggy. The stick on the other hand does not soak up as much moisture. To be honest i really don't even need to put a stick in there. They can climb up to the top just fine without it.


----------



## aNisip (Sep 30, 2012)

ismart said:


> The reason for the stick over lets say raffia, or straw is that the paper towel on the bottom is completely soaked. The raffia, and straw would soak up some of the excess moisture, making it soggy. The stick on the other hand does not soak up as much moisture. To be honest i really don't even need to put a stick in there. They can climb up to the top just fine without it.


I see.. do you still mist them for water or do they get it from the paper towel? (or are you going to move them to diff enclosures)


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 30, 2012)

do orchids need as much misting as parymenopus?


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2012)

Sweet! your the Orchid whisper now. I'll try to get a hold of you tonight or tomorrow brotha, its been a busy weekend or here to say the least...


----------



## mister B (Oct 1, 2012)

Nice job dude! I was curious as to how long these were in incubation for before they finally hatched as I'm still waiting on an ooth of my own. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ismart (Oct 1, 2012)

AndrewNisip said:


> I see.. do you still mist them for water or do they get it from the paper towel? (or are you going to move them to diff enclosures)


I still mist them very lightly. before i separate them.



brancsikia339 said:


> do orchids need as much misting as parymenopus?


Yes, they do.


----------



## ismart (Oct 1, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Sweet! your the Orchid whisper now. I'll try to get a hold of you tonight or tomorrow brotha, its been a busy weekend or here to say the least...


I hear ya. I should be home around 7 tonight.


----------



## ismart (Oct 7, 2012)

So stoked right now! From my first ooth 61 out of 66 have successfully molted to L2. That is one more nymph than i had hoped for to live, and reach L2.  Well 62 did reach L2, but one died. Not sure why? So far from this second ooth i have only lost 1 L1.  I do find it odd that both ooths produced exactly 66 nymphs. I know 666 is # of the beast, so do four 6's mean anything? I'm scared!  :lol:


----------

